# Stingray



## coreyc (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's some pic's of my baby Stingray 





















Her's a pic of my daughter feeding one I had before


----------



## cyberubu (Jul 30, 2011)

He's cute!


----------



## terryo (Jul 30, 2011)

OMG!! I have never seen that in anyone's SW tank that I know. That must have cost you a bundle. Just beautiful!


----------



## laramie (Jul 30, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Here's some pic's of my baby Stingray
> [


Absolutely gurgeous! So is your clown fish


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 30, 2011)

laramie said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some pic's of my baby Stingray
> ...



Thanks all the other fish were hiding the ray comes out in the morning and at night to be hand feed


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## Angi (Jul 30, 2011)

That is really cool.


----------



## ascott (Jul 30, 2011)

very beautiful....in some pics, it appears as though it is flying ....way cool...thanks for sharing


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cool! What a beautiful tank and a cute munkin too, love the curly hair!


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Kenny (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cool, I've been seriously considering doing a stingray tank for a while now. any advice?[/u]


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2011)

i dont think ive seen one in a home tank before.. do they outgrow them? 


found this forum:
http://www.3reef.com/forums/tropical-fish/stingray-safe-reef-big-no-no-40346-2.html

if they are well fed, do they not eat tank mates??


----------



## laramie (Jul 30, 2011)

How big his he now a nd how big will he get? Does he have a name?


----------



## coreyc (Jul 31, 2011)

Some do get to big for a home tank unless you have a 2-3 hundred gal tank. the one I have will stay small about 8-10 inches also I do not have a reef tank so no worries there  laramie the one in the pic with my daughter was almost full grown 7-8 inches the one now is about 4 no name yet


----------



## hali (Jul 31, 2011)

hes lovely


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 31, 2011)

WAY COOL! NEVER SEEN ONE AS A PET. IS A STINGRAY THE SAME AS A MANTARAY? SPELLED WRONG IM SURE. BUT IS IT? LINDY


----------



## pierced_pixie (Aug 1, 2011)

omg it's super cute! ^_^


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

that is totally awsome


----------

